# Modding a Bigsby



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I have come across many complaints that a Bigsby is a pain to string up. Checking out a few options before my installation I see places offer a pin that allows for string through application and elimination of the split pins. Has anyone tried to drill the pin themselves?


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm very skeptical you would have any success at drilling those pins. They look like "roll" pins and as such are made of extremely hard material. Might be easier to try and extract, then drill to suit?


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

You want to drill those spring pins? I wish you good luck. You'll need a carbide drill and I'll bet it will break because carbide likes continuous cuts, the spring pin has a gap and the drill will chip on the gap.

Or are you talking about removing the spring pins and making those holes bigger?


----------



## Woof (Jan 13, 2010)

It's really not that difficult to string a bigsby. Once you've done it a time or two it's not an issue.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

I use a spring loaded clamp similar to the one in the photo (not my photo) when stringing my Bigsby equipped guitars. It works like a charm!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

TWRC said:


> I use a spring loaded clamp similar to the one in the photo (not my photo) when stringing my Bigsby equipped guitars. It works like a charm!


Good idea!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Swervin55 said:


> I'm very skeptical you would have any success at drilling those pins. They look like "roll" pins and as such are made of extremely hard material. Might be easier to try and extract, then drill to suit?





knight_yyz said:


> You want to drill those spring pins? I wish you good luck. You'll need a carbide drill and I'll bet it will break because carbide likes continuous cuts, the spring pin has a gap and the drill will chip on the gap.
> Or are you talking about removing the spring pins and making those holes bigger?


I should have been more clear, first I would extract the split pins and then drill the main pin. The split pins will come out easy and the holes left behind will be a perfect pilot holes,.. I think. I wouldn't ever try to drill just the split/roll pins, even if they don't come out I would at least cut and file them flat before using a bit.

I'm truly just wondering if it's worth it because of how many times I've come across posts complaining about Bigsby restringing. I've not actually owned or ever maintained a Bigsby equipped guitar so I don't know first hand but I have seen many suggestions helpful to the process. The clip as mentioned above and a piece of wedge foam that would be put in place to hold the string. I think I'll leave it for now and see how things go for the first little while.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

You can jam an eraser against the string end too to hold it there temporarily.

Put a hook on the ball end of the string, just make sure that the opening of the ball is perpendicular to the bend.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Lots of good suggestions here, from @TWRC and @vadsy . 

Personally, I wouldn't try this the first time on a good Bigsby, I'd get a similar licensed version that will directly replace this. Then you still have the unmodified USA unit to go back to.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> Lots of good suggestions here, from @TWRC and @vadsy .
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't try this the first time on a good Bigsby, I'd get a similar licensed version that will directly replace this. Then you still have the unmodified USA unit to go back to.


I very much agree with you about having something to basically practise the mods on but if lets say you don't succeed on a USA version you could get an aftermarket replacement like this to swap out the original. 
Callaham Vintage Guitars and Parts (Callaham Upgraded Main String Shaft for Bigsby Vibratos)
This way you don't have to start out with owning two Bigsby units. I actually got the idea to drill from seeing this while shopping for a bridge on the Callaham site.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I've seen one these on a Bigsby before, not sure where they got it though...










Patent US8163987 - Vibrato string retainer bracket


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

sulphur said:


> I've seen one these on a Bigsby before, not sure where they got it though...
> 
> View attachment 30177
> 
> ...


This looks like the Vibramate String Spoiler, VIBRAMATE® - Innovative Music Products - Made in USA

I don't like how it looks and the addition of more components to the Bigsby. I want to simplify things if I do any modding.


----------



## Norman231 (May 5, 2014)

The video linked below doesn't answer your question directly, but it does address the issue; somewhat similar to TWRC's response, it suggests using a capo to hold the string in place. 





If this solution isn't fancy enough, you can spend a few bucks on a product designed just for this issue the "Stringray" tool:


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

No need for fancy Bigsby stringing tricks, I pulled the pins and drilled the sucker. It was pretty easy, 20 minutes or so and a few steps up with the bits, didn't even pull the thing apart.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Let us know how that works out. Did you do anything to round the edges of the holes where the string will make a sharp break angle (countersink or something)? 

I will be thinking about this the next time I change strings on one of my B'equipped guitars. I'm getting better at it, but it wasn't easy at first. I can see why someone came up with the spoiler. Good name too, because it spoils the looks of a Bigsby.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> Let us know how that works out. Did you do anything to round the edges of the holes where the string will make a sharp break angle (countersink or something)?
> 
> I will be thinking about this the next time I change strings on one of my B'equipped guitars. I'm getting better at it, but it wasn't easy at first. I can see why someone came up with the spoiler. Good name too, because it spoils the looks of a Bigsby.


I used a few bits, to gradually step it up and a larger one to countersink for the ball end of the strings. At the end of it all I used the last bit to chase the hole, hopefully getting rid of any burs. 
Tonight I set the action and pickups, played a bit and its all good, tuning seems fine but I'll wait until making any ringing endorsements.


----------



## Luis Armando Orozco (Feb 22, 2017)

vadsy said:


> I used a few bits, to gradually step it up and a larger one to countersink for the ball end of the strings. At the end of it all I used the last bit to chase the hole, hopefully getting rid of any burs.
> Tonight I set the action and pickups, played a bit and its all good, tuning seems fine but I'll wait until making any ringing endorsements.


What drill bit size did you use so that the string balls don't fall through. ?? Has it still been working up to this point ?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Luis Armando Orozco said:


> What drill bit size did you use so that the string balls don't fall through. ?? Has it still been working up to this point ?


I don't remember the exact bit sizes but basically used two. One to drill out the initial hole slightly larger than the string braid end on the low E and one to countersink everything a little bit, for that I used something slightly larger as the ball/hoop end of the string. It all went smoothly, use a little bit of cutting oil if you have it. So far the setup has been working great, played at home, played out with the guitar, no problems.


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

Nice mod, that's a good call and easy fix.

Nathan


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

I was going to write the best mod for it would to be to throw it out in the bin where it belongs 
Not a fan personally, but good solution


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Maybe you just don't know how to use it?


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

vadsy said:


> Maybe you just don't know how to use it?


Yes. To say they don't work while thousands, if not tens or hundreds of thousands, have been able to strikes me as operator error more than design flaw.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I have to wonder why Bigsby didn't just design them like that originally?

is there enough wrap to allow the string to bend the same amount, up/down as stock?


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I used to bitch a bit when I replaced strings on a Bigsby, but now with 4 of them in regular rotation, I'm getting pretty good at it. A 90 degree kink at the ball end makes all the difference. I usually like to keep one string tensioned at all times so the Bigsby doesn't fall apart - and that leads to hassles with cleaning or conditioning the fretboard. But there are work-arounds for that too.


----------



## Gimper (Jan 14, 2016)

Yeah, restringing a Bigsby is a bit of a pain... but a kink in the ball end, capo to hold the string, and remove/replace one string at a time works for me.


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

vadsy said:


> Maybe you just don't know how to use it?


Oh yeah, I definitely don't know how to press a bar down. 
it's a flawed design.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

TDeneka said:


> Oh yeah, I definitely don't know how to press a bar down.
> it's a flawed design.


Have you tried pulling up on it?!?


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

vadsy said:


> Have you tried pulling up on it?!?


damn you're very clever


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

TDeneka said:


> damn you're very clever


Uhm,.. yes, like a fox. 

What do you expect me to say? You came into a thread full of folks using a Bigsby without issues, contributed nothing and told us to throw it out. Why not just move along?

Don't take offense, I'm just messing around.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Do you have a pic of it strung up with the mod?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

sulphur said:


> Do you have a pic of it strung up with the mod?


This thread and post should have the pictures. #20


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

vadsy said:


> Uhm,.. yes, like a fox.
> 
> What do you expect me to say? You came into a thread full of folks using a Bigsby without issues, contributed nothing and told us to throw it out. Why not just move along?
> 
> Don't take offense, I'm just messing around.


I'm not taking offense, I just voiced my opinion on the shit design of the bigsby. 
I'm allowed to do that and take a jab at you in a public forum aren't I? No need to get defensive.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I don't think you took a jab at me and I don't think I got defensive. I think you don't know how to use a Bigsby and you're frustrated, it's ok.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

vadsy said:


> I don't think you took a jab at me and I don't think I got defensive. I think you don't know how to use a Bigsby and you're frustrated, it's ok.


Yea, if you understand how a Bigsby works and what it's supposed to do, it's brilliant. Don't take my word for it, listen to Chet Atkins or Brian Setzer or Jim Heath or ........... well, I could go on for pages and pages. All probably better players than anyone posting in this string (no offense and present company included).

If you're trying to do VH drops, yea, it probably *seems* like it isn't well-designed. Personally, I call that IO problems.


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

vadsy said:


> I don't think you took a jab at me and I don't think I got defensive. I think you don't know how to use a Bigsby and you're frustrated, it's ok.


no need to get defensive bud.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

TDeneka said:


> no need to get defensive bud.


no need to get all jabby, champ


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

vadsy said:


> no need to get all jabby, champ


Easy there, small man


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

TDeneka said:


> Easy there, small man


I'm not getting this? Are we just messing around now or are you still trying? If you're trying, it seems like you're just mailing it in, you fat fuckin cunt.


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

vadsy said:


> I'm not getting this? Are we just messing around now or are you still trying? If you're trying, it seems like you're just mailing it in, you fat fuckin cunt.


Damn, you just got triggered. Guess you really are a small man and are taking it seriously. No need to get defensive bud.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

TDeneka said:


> Damn, you just got triggered. Guess you really are a small man and are taking it seriously. No need to get defensive bud.


That was me mailing it in. It's a term of endearment.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

TDeneka said:


> Damn, you just got triggered. Guess you really are a small man and are taking it seriously. No need to get defensive bud.


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

TDeneka said:


> Damn, you just got triggered. Guess you really are a small man and are taking it seriously. No need to get defensive bud.


no way... not again... you trolled someone into the spot where you call him a little man, it's another minishitstorm, imagine the shock.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Jimmy_D said:


> no way... not again... you trolled someone into the spot where you call him a little man, it's another minishitstorm, imagine the shock.


If anything I admire his commitment and determination.


----------



## Ronbeast (Nov 11, 2008)

Not gonna jump in on the magic that is taking off in this thread.

I'm just curious if stringing a bigsby is really considered such a finicky task? The only difficulty I ever had with one was the first time I restrung one; a capo and some patience made all the difference.

I love my bigsby, just make sure to set all of your witness points, properly stretch your strings and lubricate any contact points and you're golden.


----------

